#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Word Formatting & General >  >  word macro selecting text box

## garethtaylor

Hi All,
I am trying to select a text box in a macro so I can select the text in it to copy to a different location. 
My question is when recording a macro I cannot select the text box as I cannot click on it so how do I do this please?

Thanks for any help

sorry forgot to say my word is MS Word 2000

----------


## garethtaylor

feel a little silly it was easy, just select the edge of the box then Ctrl+A to select all then Ctrl+c to copy.

so solved

----------

